# Helpful Article on Probiotics!



## marieashley (Mar 17, 2013)

I've been doing some research on probiotics, because I recently started taking Align and felt good at first but now I just feel awful most of the time. I've been looking at trying a new probiotic but was worried to because I'm doing some traveling this week. Here's an interesting article that I found, with a lot of really great info about probiotics:

http://whole9life.com/2012/04/probiotics-101/

In looking at my Align box, I noticed that it has only Bifidobacterium, not a combination of that and Lactobacillus, as is recommended. It also only has 1 billion. I looked back at the acidophilius pearls, which I used to take, and saw that it did have both, but again, only 1 billion. That was the only probiotic that really seemed to make a difference for me, and I ended up needing to up it.

I'm going to be trying Garden of Life Ultra Primal Defense. But, seeing as how it has 15 billion, I think I'm going to be waiting until I don't have to travel for a few days!! (Although, I do wonder if it's only 5 billion per pill, because it says 15 billion daily in the Amazon description and it's recommended to work up to three pills a day. Either way, it's more than I'm taking now!)


----------



## tonyadyer (Jul 2, 2013)

I started Align about a week ago and I have only had 1 IBS attack since I started the product. It has changed my life!


----------

